# Ink Stain removal? I aint got Quix!



## el_d (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey folks,
 I was wondering if there was a home remedy to remove ink stains from jeans? 

 My wife forgot to "click" her long click that had an upgraded superbowl refill before she put it in her back pocket. The tip was touching her pocket and the Capilary action drained the refill. :frown:

 I forgot to order some quix last time I got some ink so is there another way to take the stain out????

Thanks for the help.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 23, 2009)

Scissors is a last resort. Amodex is supposed to be very good. Office Max used to carry it.


----------



## tim self (Dec 23, 2009)

True hairspray our mothers used to use (and some still do) has worked well for me.  my .02


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 23, 2009)

50 dollars and a trip to the clothing store will fix it.


----------



## el_d (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Will probably have to try them all.


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Dec 24, 2009)

Before you wash it spray it with hairspray. Both sides of the fabric. Let it dry. 
Spray again, let dry.  Spray again and let dry.  3 times .  Then wash it.


----------



## JC_UAH (Dec 24, 2009)

Not sure if this is applicable to clothing ink stains, but if you get ink on your hands and want an easy remedy (at least for Waterman inks), a dab of automatic dish washing detergent (cascade, etc.) will disolve it from your fingers instantly.  However, I have not tried this on clothing and if you take a whiff of the detergent, I can smell chlorine.  I might give it a try after the hairspray and before the scissors or $50.

Jeff


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 27, 2009)

The hairspray that works is the cheap stuff in an aerosol can. Pump hair spray won't work.


----------



## ngeb528 (Dec 27, 2009)

Windex works to get it off your hands.  Try it on an old pair and see if it works.  I'd spray it on then rinse it off.


----------



## mdburn_em (Dec 27, 2009)

Had the same problem.  Was at my mom's place and had a leak.  Brand new shirt.  She got the hairspray out and worked it out.


----------



## el_d (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I think she used some alcohol to remove most of the color and its un-noticable.

 Glad to hear Im not the only one. 
 I had a Jr Gent come unscrewed in my shirt pocket on my way home from work once. The tip of the rollerball refil was touching my skin, I got a 45 min drive home, so by the time I got home I drained the refill and had a Large black stain on my shirt........and my undershirt...........and my stomach..........for a week...:biggrin:


----------

